
Endless echo chamber of online “influencers” is robbing the Internet of its soul - shadowmoses
https://medium.com/@benbelser/the-endless-echo-chamber-of-online-influencers-and-how-they-re-robbing-the-internet-of-its-soul-1a5751e275df#.y5l2fffh5
======
DrScump
"one gets the uncomfortable feeling that neither author actually cares about
the message they’re sending, nor about the trials and tribulations of their
readers, but about exploiting the patterns of their readers for viral loops."

No irony there, given that medium.com probably has the most HN submits
repeated multiple times a day.

One wonders if that's the reason they add random gibberish at the end of URLs
-- to escape automatic dupe-checking of URLs and maximize pageviews.

